# Fiat Ducato exhaust



## leepy

Heyyyy  ,

I'm new to MHF & forums, so here goes........

Does anyone please have any advice on the best place where I can buy a replacement exhaust (in particular the rear silencer section, & the tailpipe which attaches to the rear of the silencer), either in the UK or in Portugal, Spain, France or Belgium, for a left-hand drive 2001 Fiat Ducato 2.8 TDI on an Alco Maxi chassis? I'm able to fit it myself.

I've tried Hymer UK, but they seem to be talking silly money  !

Any advice would be muchos appreciated  .

Cheers.


----------



## camallison

Before I go any further, I must clarify that I have nothing to do with the company, but these people helped me with a hard-to-find catalyst in the past:

0208 4453141 or [email protected]

Obviously London-based. If they don't have one, then they will know who does.

Colin

PS - I suspect it is a Hymer (or other) special for the motorhome, rather than a standard Fiat after-market part you will need.


----------



## RichardnGill

You might find that a Normal Fiat or after market exhaust will fit. 

It would be worth a trip to a normal exhaust supplier to establish what parts they have listed for your vehicle.


Richard...


----------



## eurajohn

I don't know specifically about Hymer but the majority of converters use the standard system with a bolt on extension to the tailpipe, I'm pretty sure Hymer wouldn't go to the un necessary expense of a bespoke system. Pretty sure it will be a standard L/H drives system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The picture below, is roughly the same as the one fitted to my RHD 2001 Fiat Ducato 2.8 TDI, as you can see it is one unit, this part is after the cat.

Kev.


----------



## Sundial

*Replacement exhaust*

When we had to replace the exhaust on our Hymer, we went to LONGLIFE (stainless steel). They are made to order while you wait - we could not get a LHD system in this country and were prepared to pay the extra as the new one had a lifelong (as they say!) guarantee. If you Google them, there are a number of outlets around the UK. We were even given a courtesy car for the day whilst they did the work. Would recommend them.

Sundial


----------

